# H. E. L. P. !!!



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Can you please tell me of there are good cupcake shops in Dubai as I will be having my kids birthday party soon and I thought maybe should give the kids something different than the traditional party goody bag ... So it's like I want to give them either a big cookie that I saw in cookie shop in Dubai mall or a big cupcake with spiderman icing sort of things for boys and something pink icing thing for girls ... But I want them within my budget .. It's for 20... 7 yrs old kids... The budget can be maximum 10 dhms per kid ...am I sounding like a miser ?:-( so pls advise me ....oh the party is in June but u know we have to plan etc.....


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are exceedingly rich, and get an NOC from your employer, then you can enter Milk and Honey on the Palm, and they do to die for cupcakes......


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Whats their avg cup cake price as u know I will be needing cupcakes for 20 kids ? Thanks


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> If you are exceedingly rich, and get an NOC from your employer, then you can enter Milk and Honey on the Palm, and they do to die for cupcakes......


Or you could just use the one in springs where you still have to be exceedingley rich but they forego the NOC as they appreciate that maybe not everyone works in the ghetto.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Confused ...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

sabeenmansoor said:


> Whats their avg cup cake price as u know I will be needing cupcakes for 20 kids ? Thanks


Probably be able to buy 8 cupcakes and a 20 plastic spoons within the budget, Avoid any of the 'cupcake specialist' in the malls as you will be lucky to get them for 10dhs. A good bet is Kitsch cupcakes on Jumeriah beach road, they do great flavours for around 12dhs each 

http://www.kitschconcept.com/Kitschmenu.pdf


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You could also try Custom Cakes - I used them for a colleague's leaving party a few months ago and was very happy with the service. Prices are likely to be more reasonable than the "chain" cupcake stores too. Email [email protected] or call 050 814 5496.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmm nice advise ... I will try the custom cakes thanks and will also see the other reply too as u know it's not the cake ... It's for the party goody bags that the kids get after the birthday is over ... Even 12 dhms is fine too thanks guys once again


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Custom Cakes do cupcakes too. Maybe some mini ones would be good for party bags?


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi katiepotato
Yes I was thinking about them
Will call them soon  thanks a lot for helping me


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

sir, if you havent get in touch yet with the cupcakes shop, try this one, [email protected],
or better yet, call them at 055 56 211 98. happy cupcakes hunting.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot enzoo I will call them today ....


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

you are welcome sir.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahem :-( I m not "sir" I am a lady ...


----------

